# Early Scan for people who've had a previous miscarriage



## RJM (May 28, 2009)

Hi,
I've read a topic about "support in early pg when have experienced m/c before" and the lady mentioned that she could have a re-assurance scan at 7 weeks.

Is this supposed to be offered to everyone who's previously had a miscarriage?

It's just that I had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks back in September (pregnancy via IVF) and in November found myself naturally pregnant again.

I asked the hospital when arranging my booking in appointment if I could have an early scan as I was really nervous of things going wrong again especially as I got pregnant within 3 months of miscarrying.  They refused so I've had to pay for a private one which I've just had at 7 weeks + 3 days. 

Everything is looking ok (touch wood), but I just want to raise the point for other people - are we entitled to an early scan for re-assurance or not?

Many thanks, Rachel


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

A lot of hospitals won't do an early scan for previous
miscarriage, so it's not really something you can expect, although some consultants will try and fit you in a bit earlier for reassurance. It does just depend on the hospital you are with,
all the best,

emilycaitlin


----------

